# Anyone get the ICC Survey yet?



## ewenme (Sep 13, 2011)

I just finished mine. They asked for 'candid' and I gave it to them. It will interesting to see if we get any feedback from the survey.

Carol:inspctr


----------



## fatboy (Sep 13, 2011)

Haven't seen it yet..........


----------



## cda (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes I did

It came in the JUNK file


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 13, 2011)

Just finished mine I might have been more blunt than "candid"


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 13, 2011)

Sent mine, it got through the spam filter!

pc1


----------



## Inspector Gift (Sep 13, 2011)

I just finished the survey, and question their need for contact information at the end.   Didn't they already know my contact information by emailing it to me?


----------



## fatboy (Sep 13, 2011)

That's funny Terre........good point.


----------



## peach (Sep 13, 2011)

I think that's more for permission to contact you, Terre.

You all have better spam filters than I do, apparently...


----------



## beach (Sep 13, 2011)

This one?????



> The International Code Council is requesting your participation in a Member needs assessment survey that McKinley Advisors is conducting on behalf of the Code Council. Your input is essential as ICC continues to look for ways to provide a valued and meaningful membership experience. All survey results are anonymous, and we encourage you to provide your candid feedback.
> 
> We ask that you please take a few minutes of your time to complete the following survey on behalf of ICC. It will require approximately 15 minutes to complete. The survey will close at 5 pm EST on Tuesday September 27, but we urge you to respond now.  Thank you in advance for your continued support of the International Code Council.
> 
> ...


----------



## RJJ (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes! Have not gotten to it yet!


----------



## cda (Sep 13, 2011)

Well

Have you heard what "black listed" means?????


----------



## Codegeek (Sep 14, 2011)

If you give your contact info at the end, it claims they may contact you for a one-on-one discussion.  Now's your chance!


----------



## TJacobs (Sep 14, 2011)

Not received yet


----------



## pyrguy (Sep 15, 2011)

I haven't gotten it yet either.

Of course they are still showing my information from six years ago after two updates from me.


----------



## jpranch (Sep 15, 2011)

I completed it a couple of days ago. Didn't think much of the way it was presented. I live in a world of gray. Not black & white with few absolutes.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 15, 2011)

Still have not received mine, might be in the junk mail, won't know till Monday. But, their other enews stuff makes it through the first go-round.......


----------



## mjesse (Sep 15, 2011)

jpranch said:
			
		

> I completed it a couple of days ago. Didn't think much of the way it was presented. I live in a world of gray. Not black & white with few absolutes.


Agreed, typical for almost any type of survey though. "How'd we do? a) great, b)good, c)fair, d)bad"

They left plenty of room for comments which I used to be critically honest. Be interesting to see if I am contacted further?

mj


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 15, 2011)

fatboy, check your end of the string maybe your tin can fell off!



pc1


----------



## Alias (Sep 19, 2011)

What survey?  Guess I missed it while on vacation.


----------



## mjesse (Feb 3, 2012)

mjesse said:
			
		

> Be interesting to see if I am contacted further?mj


Just finished my follow-up phone interview with McKinley Advisors on behalf of the ICC.

Interviewer was very nice (she said I was her first    ) and had maybe a dozen formatted questions. All questions were open ended and allowed for any type of concerns or suggestions to be added. I certainly got the feeling that my opinions/thoughts were being noted, and that they were going to be heard by ICC higher-ups.

mj


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh that's what I deleted............darn it


----------

